# What is a reasonable re-homing fee?



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

So I've been talking with a lady on craigslist about a Cavalier they're wanting to re-home. I'm not sure why, but it seems the pet section is overrun by nutjobs. Anyway, they can't afford to keep the dog any more.

The dog is a 1 year old intact male. She tells me the dog hasn't been to the vet since it got it's first puppy shots. She wants a $200 "re-homing" fee. Is it me or is that just too much to ask for a dog who's going to have to go to the vet immediately? They claim this price is reasonable because the dog is purebred and they are including a crate that they say is worth $129 (to which I laugh). 

What seems like a reasonable re-homing fee?


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I personally wouldnt pay a $200 rehome fee for a dog that was not fixed. My maggie is a purebred JRT that only had her first set of shots when we got her and not fixed (she was 5 months) and we paid a $50 rehome fee, she came with a bed, leash, harness and toys. Bella is a mixed breed puppy (she was 12 weeks) and we paid a $75 rehome fee she came with a huge bad of puppy chow (that we didnt feed) a bed and some toys. 


Although I can see asking a little more for the dog because of the crate (I still wouldnt pay $200 though)Maybe $100? When we got Bella we were willing to pay up to a $200 rehome fee for an older (under2 )fixed dog but not unfixed.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I would not pay a $200 rehoming fee for a dog that I'd have to put a few hundred dollars in to for basic care (vaccines, neutering, etc). Tell the owners to keep the dog's papers and sell his crate separately on CL if they're trying to get money for it. 

My local CL is overrun with idiots lately, too. I wonder why.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Uh, what everyone else said. Jack was neutered, fully vaccinated, and healthy from a shelter. Adoption fee was $200.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

If it is an AKC Cav, that's a really low price. Not that it's necessarily a low re-homing fee, but you couldn't find a pup at that price around here.

I find Craigslist too depressing to even browse. It's seedy and dishonest and awful and snarky in the pet section. I hate it. It's like looking at a bad accident even though you know better...

How will you know it's a Cav and not a cocker? Have you seen it in person?


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I've seen pictures. The pictures are definitely a cav.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

trainingjunkie said:


> If it is an AKC Cav, that's a really low price. Not that it's necessarily a low re-homing fee, but you couldn't find a pup at that price around here.


My AKC Dachshund was $200 at the shelter.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Also even though we dont think $200 is a good rehome fee, if its a dog you want and like...$200 would be ok if your willing to spend it plus the extras when you come home.

Like I said we spent $75 on Bella but we also have to do all the shots still, the first one was $62 so times that by three and add the fixing charge thats $200. If this dog is up to date on shots thats worth something too to not have to pay it out.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't understand the hang up on AKC papers. They're like the DVM kind of... a registration that gives you a number. They don't make you fancy or worth more money, especially if the dog is to be spayed/neutered. Somehow people equate papers to quality. As all of us here at DF know, that is not always the case. 

I'd tell the people to keep the papers & the crate and offer them $75.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Without a doubt, the shelters offer the best deals in the world when you fold in vet fees. You CAN'T beat a shelter! Cavs rarely show up in shelters. I worked at one for 3 years. We got one in. And she was a fearful wreck.

We got in a few dozen dachshunds and hundreds of labs. All of my critters came from shelters. Two of them were free because I pulled them out of the euthanasia van. Best dogs ever.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> My AKC Dachshund was $200 at the shelter.


But she was spayed and UTD on shots, right? This one is neither. This is too much.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't understand asking a rehoming fee. If (doG forbid, knock on wood, etc etc) I ever had to rehome Bella I wouldn't ask for money.. I'd want to know she was going to a loving home. I understand shelter fees.. they keep the shelter running.. but a fee for someone to take on a dog you can't keep??? That makes no sense... and there is no way in ... That I would pay $200 for a dog that wasn't neutered, could have any sort of disease because he hasn't been to the vet, and all it comes with is a crate.

Maybe I'm just close minded.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I think what is reasonable is all subjective. Basically, I think what's 'reasonable' to you is whatever you are willing to give. If you think it is too much then walk away, however if you don't have a problem paying it then I say go for it. 

One thing I would be concerned about with a cavalier from craigslist is the risk of Chiari Malformation (CM) and/or Syringomyelia (SM). Very costly and often heartbreaking conditions.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> But she was spayed and UTD on shots, right? This one is neither. This is too much.


That's my point. AKC registered doesn't mean any thing, which another poster was suggesting paying more for if the dog was registered. 

And actually, Jonas was not altered, but I had him altered (for $65 at our vet) and was reimbursed $50- what it would have cost at the shelter to alter. So I guess he was $215.  I only took him unaltered on a contract because he was only in the shelter for 6 days when I found him and if I waited for them to alter, it was not guaranteed he would be there if someone else did what I did.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

craigslist limits rehoming fees to $150.00

If she is advertising a $200 rehoming fee, her add will be nuked in minutes. If she is not, then asking you for a $200 re-homing fee, post this up and her add will be nuked. If she expects to get $200, she can advertise somewhere else.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Craigslist does not have a rehoming fee limit. It simply says "small" and that is subjective, too.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I think a question I asked is being misunderstood. I don't care at all about AKC papers, but I did ask if it was an AKC Cav. I only asked to try to understand if the dog is believed to be purebred. My stepson wanted a Cavilier so I did a bunch of shopping and couldn't find one for less than $600 and that looked pretty shady. Quality pups that had been health tested were around $1,200-$1,500.

AKC does not mean quality. I know this very well. It just means it's a cav and not a cocker or something else.

I will be interested in how things turn out for Hulk and what she decides about the re-homing fee and if there really is a dog...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

pittsabowawa said:


> I don't understand asking a rehoming fee. If (doG forbid, knock on wood, etc etc) I ever had to rehome Bella I wouldn't ask for money.. I'd want to know she was going to a loving home. I understand shelter fees.. they keep the shelter running.. but a fee for someone to take on a dog you can't keep??? That makes no sense


If I had a dog I needed to rehome and for some reason I had to use Craigslist, I would charge a rehoming fee -- not because I need the money, but because I figure that if someone is willing to pay for the dog, they're going to be willing to pay for vet care and things like that as well. I know there's no real way to prove that (I'm sure someone could scrape up the rehoming fee and then never spend money on the dog again), but it would make me feel safer. I see way too many ads on my local Craigslist-esque sites that make me wonder if the people have enough money to care for a dog. I found a few recent examples in less than five minutes:



> im looking for a small purebread puppy 6 weeks to a year old, i dont want any papers its going to be a family pet so i cant pay that much, plus would like to have as a friend for my 2 yr old border collie/lab





> I am posting an ad for a friend, who is looking for a small breed dog for her daughter. She wants something that her 10 yr old can walk around the block and not be dragged. Breed is not important as long as it's a small breed. Looking for something free or very reasonably priced.





> Looking for a small dog that is inexpensive or free. We are a loving family that can offer a dog a wonderful home but just don't want to pay a lot of money at this time. Please email with info. Thanks.





> why do people ask so much for little dogs. i cant afford the high prices people are asking, but i would like to get a small breed chihuhua or even a terrior of some sort


(Re: That last one, most of the small dogs I see advertised on these sites are from BYBs and are in the $200-$400 range (see?), so if he thinks that's too much to pay for a small dog, I wouldn't expect him to spend much on a dog once he got it.)

Finally, I think a rehoming fee might be more likely to dissuade dog flippers -- I'm sure they want to make as much of a profit as possible when they resell the pet. A free dog would be music to their ears.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

trainingjunkie said:


> If it is an AKC Cav, that's a really low price.


There's a BIG difference buying a Cavalier from a high quality breeder and this situation of someone tyring to re-home their dog. 

BTW Hulk have you asked them if they offered 1st right of refusal to thier breeder. That would say alot about the quality of the dog and your potenial healthcare costs in the future. If you don't end up getting this dog you may want to give her some rescue contacts just in case.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Last communication was me balking at the $200 price and them offering to negotiate and asking what I thought was reasonable. That's when I posted here. This was her last e-mail after I questioned the price and mentioned that I would have to take the dog to the vet just to get it up on shots.


> I agree, the cost of the vet would have to be taken into consideration. He is however purebred, with papers showing his full ownership history and much more managable than a 3 month old puppy would be, therefore eliminating some of the hassle of having a puppy around. Agian, If i felt like Todd was going to be very well taken care of and had a great home, I perhaps could lower the price, something that would seem to be more in your price range. Did you perhaps have something in mind? Id have to think about it, but like I said, the main concern is his happiness.


Side note - Who names their dog Todd?


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Craigslisters...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, my dog's name is Crystal, which is even weirder (I didn't name her, though; I got her when she was a year and a half old and she knew her name very well, so I didn't want to change it). I probably would have gone with Penny or with a non-human name.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

hulkamaniac said:


> Last communication was me balking at the $200 price and them offering to negotiate and asking what I thought was reasonable. That's when I posted here. This was her last e-mail after I questioned the price and mentioned that I would have to take the dog to the vet just to get it up on shots.
> 
> 
> Side note - Who names their dog Todd?


I think that it sounds positive; she's willing to negotiate, although I do think her arguments are weak...


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> I think what is reasonable is all subjective. Basically, I think what's 'reasonable' to you is whatever you are willing to give. If you think it is too much then walk away, however if you don't have a problem paying it then I say go for it.
> 
> One thing I would be concerned about with a cavalier from craigslist is the risk of Chiari Malformation (CM) and/or Syringomyelia (SM). Very costly and often heartbreaking conditions.


You took the words right out of my mouth. I too wondered if maybe the dog was diagnosed with a severe condition and they wanted to sell the dog. A lot of cavs suffer from mitral valve disease as well as the conditions listed above.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

*le sigh* Why is it so hard to find a decent dog these days?


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe you could ask they take the dog to a vet of your choice and if all goes well you will pay the $200 rehome fee?

I agree its hard to find a dog sometimes. We put an add on craigslist and another local classifieds...I dont remember the exact wording but it was nothing like the ones posted here. We said exactly what we were looking for and what we expected. A puppy or dog and we were not willing to pay a large rehoming fee for a dog/puppy that was unfixed but would be willing to pay accordingly for one that was. (not these exact words)

And I would also charge a rehome fee if my dogs were ever to be rehomed (not that they would) because it would weed out all the people looking for a "free" dog. And I would never rehome an unfixed dog (especially a purebred) because people can pretend to be some family looking for their perfect pet and the next thing you know your pet is in a puppy mill


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I've got nothing against cavs per say, but they are a breed that is absolutely fraught with health problems. This is a purebred cav, but obviously came from a not-so-hot breeder since these folks are rehoming him on CL instead of taking him back to the breeder. Furthermore, they're using the purebred thing as a selling point, even though they have no proof of health testing on the parents. Honestly, I'd be scared to take this dog - even if he's healthy now, the potential future health issues alone (separate from the bills from neutering/vaccinations) would be enough to make me run in the opposite direction.

I can sympathize with you on the difficulty of finding the right dog for you and also regarding the insanity of CL folks. This is a decision that will stay with you for many years to come. I highly recommend petfinder because it lets you view hundreds of potential adoptees, rather than just the 10 or 20 at your local shelter. Good luck!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If you'd be willing to pay 200.00 for it, but it isn't neutered/vaccinated, tell the owner you will gladly DONATE 200.00 to the local rescue, plus take care of vetbills. That way you are assuring the owner that you are financially able to care for it, yet the greedy asshat that didn't take care of him won't profit. After all the person advertising him probably has "I only want a GOOD home" in the ad, don't they?


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

MonicaBH said:


> I don't understand the hang up on AKC papers. They're like the DVM kind of... a registration that gives you a number. They don't make you fancy or worth more money, especially if the dog is to be spayed/neutered. Somehow people equate papers to quality. As all of us here at DF know, that is not always the case.
> 
> I'd tell the people to keep the papers & the crate and offer them $75.


^^^*THIS!!*^^^ x's 1,000,000%!!!


----------



## Elocin (Jan 30, 2010)

If I was a breeder I'd cringe to know that my dog was being sold on craigslist Can she direct you to the breeder? If she can you can read up on the dog's pedigree/ health of its parents and see if it's worth that much. Are you looking for a purebred? If you aren't you can always do what my grandpa does; drive out to the country, find a farm where the farm dog has puppies and get one for free. You can always go to animal control or a shelter. Or put the word out to your friends that you're looking for a dog. That's how we got my dogs.


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

Basically the dog is for sale. It is worth however much someone wants to pay for it.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't think $200 is that high at all, especially for a purebred Cavalier. I can understand this being an issue for someone living paycheck to paycheck. But Hulk, you have plenty of money and are really cheap and uptight . LIGHTEN UP.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

luvntzus said:


> I don't think $200 is that high at all, especially for a purebred Cavalier. I can understand this being and issue for someone living paycheck to paycheck, *but Hulk, you Have plenty of money and are the cheapest and most uptight person I know. LIGHTEN UP*!


I am assuming you said this in jest.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I am assuming you said this in jest.


Have you read many of Hulk's posts? I edited my post a little because it came across harsher than I meant it. I like Hulk, it just gets so frustrating.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I admit to being cheap. But I also admit to having money which is largely part of why I have money. I also like to have everything my way and I'm extremely reluctant to jump at an opportunity unless it's absolutley perfect.

Anyway, I e-mailed the lady this morning and asked for information about the breeder of the dog. I got no response so far.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

When I am looking for a home for a foster (which are usually standard poodles) I always ask a rehoming fee just to help weed out people who are looking "flip" a dog. I usually ask for a $100 rehoming fee, sometimes more depending on what I have had to do for the dog, and they are sp/n, utd on shots, hw neg and in tip top shape. Most of the time I have a LOT more than that in the dogs, but I do it out of love and not money  My last foster I had nearly $300 in and I let her go for $100 to a GOOD HOME!! 

$200 would be a fair fee if the dog was utd and fixed, but it is too much for a dog that hasn't seen a vet since he was a puppy.


----------



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

I paid $125 for cami but the rescue organization had to spay her, give her her rabies shot, and routine shots. They said her total vet bills exceeded what I paid.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Max's Mom said:


> Basically the dog is for sale. It is worth however much someone wants to pay for it.


My thought as well. They are selling the dog using the PC term "re-homing fee".


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

hulkamaniac said:


> I also like to have everything my way and I'm extremely reluctant to jump at an opportunity unless it's absolutley perfect.


That is not a recipe for a happy life! It's going to be really hard to have a relationship when it's your way or the highway.

I understand that being frugal has gotten you to the point of financial stability. But, this is a VERY good deal for a purebred Cavalier, whether you have to pay to have him neutered or not.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree that "reasonable" is subjective. I've been at my shelter for three (ish?) years now and I have never seen anything resembling a Cav come through the doors. I can't find a rescue local to me, although the national rescue seems willing to help with transports. If I had my heart set on this particular breed but wasn't willing to pay upwards of a thousand dollars at a breeder's, then I would say $200 was very reasonable.

Since I don't care if I have a Cavalier and am happy to take whatever happens to be at the local shelter, $200 seems a little steep.



hulkamaniac said:


> Side note - Who names their dog Todd?


My dog's name is Alvin, so don't ask me.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

ERackley88 said:


> I paid $125 for cami but the rescue organization had to spay her, give her her rabies shot, and routine shots. They said her total vet bills exceeded what I paid.


Yes, but you're paying that for a dog who is current on their shots and fixed as well. This dog is none of those. For all I know, the dog (who they mentioned spends time outside) could be HW positive which would cause issues obviously.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Hulk, I found the following to be quite interesting (her email to you):

If i felt like Todd _*was going to be very well taken care of and had a great home, *_I perhaps could lower the price, something that would seem to be more in your price range. 

I don't remember how old you said this dog was but how can she say she wants to make sure he goes to a good home, when he hasn't had any shots since his puppy shots?  She doesn't seem to have taken very good care of him.

Have you been able to meet Todd (I agree, it is an odd name)? And I personally like the name Alvin, but Todd...not so much.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Just for some perspective.

I am familiar with the Cavalier breed and followed Lucky Star rescue for quite some time hoping to rescue one, but as I am in Canada my attempts were in vain. Their adoption fees were in the $500-600 range.

$200 doesn't seem high to me, but then our shelter adoption fees are also very high. 

"*Dogs*

Fees
Puppies (under 7 months) *$450* - this fee includes your registration in Precocious Puppies, an ongoing class for puppies age 8-20 weeks. Training starts right away. (and could potentionally reach 13 weeks of training)
Small Breed) - *$295*
Adult (7 months to 6 years) *$225*
Seniors (7 years and older) *$155*"

http://www.calgaryhumane.ca/Page.aspx?pid=296

In Alberta a commercially bred Cavalier sold on Kjiji without proven health testing behind will easily go for $1200 - 1400. A well bred one is at least $1000 more . . . and none come with guarantees against SM or MVD. MRIs aren't what breeders are doing here yet, even the show breeders.

This is a breed that should NOT be owned without deep pockets or pet insurance . . . it is just too risky. An MRI for PSOM (an ear problem they are prone to) or SM is often $2500-3000 . . . with blood work and surgery costs past that.

SOB


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW, SOB, those are some high adoption fees.  Where I live, there would be no dogs adopted out if we had to pay that much. I paid more for Roxxy than I have any other animal...$129. She was spayed, UTD on shots, HW tested and started on preventative. I don't know if I would have paid the fees that you have quoted.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Our local Humane Society adopts dogs for $135. Their dogs are up to date on all their shots except their rabies shot (which is required to be vet administered). The dogs are fixed and come with a voucher for a free vet exam and a list of vets that accept the voucher. They also include a leash and a 2-3 lb bag of dog food.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I've come to believe its just a different culture here Alphadog. Some rescues here import dogs for adoption. Some are also not on the up and up (as much brokers as anything else - like this one that imports and 'adopts' small breed pups with little to no home screening for $400). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFf0_fFkU5s&feature=player_embedded

It is still a struggle to get all the big rambunctious ones adopted out, but we certainly don't have the trouble I read about online. Small dogs without health problems are lined up for and snapped up.

SOB


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Must be a Canada thing our dogs are expensive too...the spca charges:

Adoption Fees

Dogs - General $295.00 
Dogs - Toy Size $395.00 
Dogs - Purebred (documented by appropriate paperwork) $395.00 
Puppies (under 6 months) - General $385.00 
Puppies (under 6 months) - Toy Size $485.00 
Puppies (under 6 months) - Purebred (documented by appropriate paperwork) $485.00 
Cats $145.00 
Kittens (under 6 months) $175.00 
Rabbits (pre-altered) $65.00 
Guinea Pigs $15.00 
Small Animals $5.00 


Special Adoption Prices:
Adult Cats (must go as pair) $217.50 
Senior Cats (over 8 years old) $72.5


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The re homing fees annoy me. What does it cost to "re home" a dog. If you are any decent person trying to find your "much loved pet" a new home, finding the good loving person to care for your pet should be your highest priority, not making a buck on the dump off. I love when they say "I love fluffy so much but I just don't have time for her. She is 4 months old." Must have been a shock when life got too busy to spend time with your much loved Fluffy.

Edit: I wanted to add that going through a rescue organization or shelter is different. These places have to pay staff and costs for animals. They need to charge to keep going. Wouldn't take long for an organization to go under if they didn't get something back. Some rescues are a bit over the top though and a few are actually millers posing as rescues. One has to do their research before purchasing or adopting.


----------



## Jax (Feb 14, 2010)

SPCA's/shelters vary greatly in the States. Here in the sticks our local shelter charged from $80-130 for a dog, depending on its age. (Puppies cost the most). All animals are released UTD on shots and have been health checked. Aside from puppies, an unaltered dog is usually $80 and they offer you an alteration voucher if you'd like to use their vet to get the animal fixed (which is required), or a partner vet that will accept it, so your spay only costs around $45 dollars. Dogs AND cats over 7 years old are free (unless/except for the cost of being altered, which they give you the voucher for, and require proof of). Rodents (including rabits) are $25.

Where I used to live, in a city, on the other hand, puppies were around $300. They were released at 12 weeks utd on shots and they were required to be altered by 5 months, which they also gave a voucher for. "Regular" adoptions for dogs were at least $150.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

With some of the ads I see, I'm tempted to tell these idiots to pay ME for taking their dog. It is blatantly obvious that some people are just trying to make money. 

As for you Hulk, I think the fee is reasonable, compared to breeder or rescue prices. BUT we all know that these dogs can have huge health issues that can cost thousands..so it's really a matter of how badly you want a Cav, I guess. Keep us updated.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Misty, I think it might be just in our culture - not sure though.

I was raised to love mutts, and was raised to believe you don't consider getting a dog from anywhere other than 1. a neighbor where you know the parent dogs well and the conditions by which they were bred (farm working dog background here) or 2. the Pound 

The pound was always considered the first stop for a pet if you were a younger working person - as it was cheapest and you could judge the adult dogs temperament that you were taking in. 

Only older established families with someone at home really should consider taking on puppies cuz of the amount of work entailed to raise one up properly.

Maybe that was just the culture "I" was raised in, passed on from my family, or maybe it reflects a bit more of our society here. I'm not sure.

SOB


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, Misty. I'm not quite sure I agree with a shelter charging more for purebred dogs and puppies. IMHO, they're not paying any more for the up keep of the purebred dogs or the puppies so they shouldn't be charging more.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> I don't understand asking a rehoming fee. If (doG forbid, knock on wood, etc etc) I ever had to rehome Bella I wouldn't ask for money.. I'd want to know she was going to a loving home. I understand shelter fees.. they keep the shelter running.. but a fee for someone to take on a dog you can't keep??? That makes no sense... and there is no way in ... That I would pay $200 for a dog that wasn't neutered, could have any sort of disease because he hasn't been to the vet, and all it comes with is a crate.
> 
> Maybe I'm just close minded.


I can understand a rehoming fee...you have a better chance they actually want the dog and can provide for it if they pay. Sorta related, in a way, long time ago, I know someone who wanted to buy a cockatoo (parrot) from a lady...lady was asking a good amount of money, if I remember correctly, $1000 for the bird & the cage which is a good price. It took the person I know six months to save up the money, when she finally had enough, she went to get the bird and the owner would only take $100, she just wanted to make sure the lady was very sure she wanted the bird. Last I knew, they were still happy together!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I adopted a senior age dog from the shelter for $100.
I purchased a purebred puppy from a breeder for $1200
another puppy, 6yrs prior, from a breeder for $425

the thought of paying $200 for a dog sounds like a good deal, to me. Of course, I wouldn't pay that much for this dog, as he/she isn't fixed and has only had puppy shots...by the way, what shots? The first ones, no boosters? If Hulk wants the dog, they should give it to him/her (sorry, don't know if Hulk is a he or she!) since a good amount of cash will be spent at the vets right off the bat


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

in my area it's like $60 for males and $70 for bitches.. microchipped, etc, the works. Dirt cheap... I'd never pay more than $100 if I was just getting one out of a shelter or rescue.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> Wow, Misty. I'm not quite sure I agree with a shelter charging more for purebred dogs and puppies. IMHO, they're not paying any more for the up keep of the purebred dogs or the puppies so they shouldn't be charging more.


This is why the SPCA around here has my panties in a bunch. Purebreds are always more. SMALL cute purebreds are even more. I was really irritated over a 12 year old Cornish Rex they had with kidney failure. She required ongoing expensive medical treatment and was 12. I talked with my boyfriend and we agreed to adopt her because she probably didn't have much time left and should have a home for the remainder of it. They wanted $300 for her, and no where near that for any of the other cats.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

txcollies said:


> in my area it's like $60 for males and $70 for bitches.. microchipped, etc, the works. Dirt cheap... I'd never pay more than $100 if I was just getting one out of a shelter or rescue.


That's funny that it's more for females. It's $60 here as well - either sex, puppy, adult, cat, dog, purebred or mix. It includes vaccinations, worming, spay/neuter, food, free 1st check-up at your choice of vets, counseling with a behaviorist if needed... No wonder they have such high adoption rates.


----------



## EarthMonkey (Nov 14, 2009)

It is 125.00 for dogs and puppies. 50.00 for seniors in the SPCA in the area. It includes vaccinations, microchip, spaying or neutering, worm meds, a vet visit at the clinic after adoption for free, pre-adoption vet visit for second chance dogs, a free leash and collar, and a training class. This is in one of the most expensive areas in the United States.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

So, but it's not exactly about the money is it? I mean $200 for a dog isn't that much. Where I would totally balk at paying for this adoption ("re-homing") is that this is a breed with an incredibly high likelihood of health problems and you don't know anything about his history. Unless I really, really loved the breed, I can't imagine bringing in a Cavalier without knowing his pedigree. It seems like you're just setting yourself up for heartbreak. This is a breed worth getting through a good breeder and there just aren't that many of them out there (just look into the AKC vs. CKCSC stuff).


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

waterbaby said:


> So, but it's not exactly about the money is it? I mean $200 for a dog isn't that much. Where I would totally balk at paying for this adoption ("re-homing") is that this is a breed with an incredibly high likelihood of health problems and you don't know anything about his history. Unless I really, really loved the breed, I can't imagine bringing in a Cavalier without knowing his pedigree. It seems like you're just setting yourself up for heartbreak. This is a breed worth getting through a good breeder and there just aren't that many of them out there (just look into the AKC vs. CKCSC stuff).


This. If the lady can't provide proof that the parents were tested for the common health issues suffered by cavs, then the whole purebred thing becomes a strike against the dog, rather than a selling point. In general, if the parents are untested (which is pretty much the only kind of dog you're going to find in shelters/CL), you're better off going with a mutt. That's JMO, though.

Kit was $250 from a shelter, already spayed, vaccinated (except rabies), and microchipped. She had some minor health issues (tapeworms, fleas, roundworms, ringworm) that needed taking care of, but that was ok. I could have gone much cheaper (I think our local shelter charges around $100-$150), but I was being super picky. I've had people tell me that no mutt is worth $250 and I wasted my money, but I'd have to disagree. Agility/frisbee folk look at me in disbelief when I say Kit came from a shelter. Besides, when the money is going to a shelter, I don't really care how much the dog costs.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

According to CL TOU, a small rehoming fee is allowed to reimburse costs needed to get the dog ready for adoption, ie speutering/vaccinations/vet care.

200.00 is a sales price if no vet care has been done.


----------



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

Cavaliers are pretty sought after breeds. This person probably got a lot of responses. Most of them are probably irresponsible people who don't know how to properly care for a dog. If you actually want another dog, and a Cavalier in particular, then $200 is a resonable re-homing fee. She sounds like she genuinely cares about the well-being of her pet.

I got my Yorkie unaltered at 1 year old. She listed him for $650 on Kijiji, I was one of MANY responses, who she said were all weird people she didn't trust except me. There was no way I could get myself to spend that much! I was the only one who kept my word, showed up when I said I would, and explained everything about me in detail. His old owner was so happy I found her. She had to sell him because she needed money and she could have sold him to a life of being used as a stud dog, but she offered to give him to me for free because I had told her I couldn't pay the $650. I knew she needed the money so I gave her $250. I also had kept him for about a month or two before I committed to the adoption (he was a problem dog.. haha). I then paid $300 for a neuter and urine analysis and check-up. I don't regret my decision, and I still update his old owner. She is so happy whenever I email her and send pictures.

My point of this story is some people care about their dogs well-being while others just want money. If you tell them all about yourself and offer a home check and your experience with dogs, I'm sure they would be willing to lower the adoption fee. It's not a huge fee compared to the vet costs in the future. I believe Cavs have a lot of health problems.


----------



## B. Dawn (Feb 1, 2010)

Honestly I have a problem with "re-homing" fees in general. It is one thing to donate an adoption fee to a reputable rescue or shelter...atleast you know the money is going back into helping another animal in need. But in people charging a fee to give away their supposive beloved pet, I cant truly understand how anyone can put a price on a family member, let alone profit from giving them up...that money doesnt go to help their pet, it goes in their pocket! I understand some say people should charge a respectable low fee, because otherwise just anyone can get their dog for "free" and do anything with it, use for testing, etc or worse. But if you honestly have fallen on such hard times you have to find your pet a new home, why wouldnt you want to have a professional, legit non profit rescue help you in finding your pet a new home?? A reputable rescue has the resources,experience, and knowledge to do a complete check of the potential adopter, a home check and will have them sign a contract so if they in the future cant keep the pet and have to give up them up, they will be safely be returned to the rescue and not dropped off at a shelter or worse dumped somewhere. With all this said...please consider adopting a dog...if a King Cavalier is the breed you desire, I assure you there is a rescue for them, there is one for all breeds...and they have pure breeds in the shelters in danger of death if they arent adopted. Consider adoption before purchasing a pet, even if it is a re-homing situation...wouldnt you rather know you are helping an animal in need and donating for another animal to be helped? If not then buy your next pet off CL and put money in the pocket of its owner who doesnt deserve payment in giving up on their family. Sorry, but work a weekend in a shelter, volunteer a day in a rescue and you will understand my frustration


----------



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

B. Dawn: I do understand what you are saying. Still, I think it is better to get a dog as a re-home than bought from a breeder. Just because it isn't in a shelter, doesn't mean it doesn't need a good home. In a lot of cases the owner chooses to re-home it over putting it in a shelter to increase its chances of adoption. Not all, but I think a lot of them are just trying to find a good home for their dog. Rescues and breed specific rescues can (usually) do a much better job at finding the dog a suitable home than the owner, but not all people know there are rescues that don't put dogs to sleep.


----------



## B. Dawn (Feb 1, 2010)

nneessaa said:


> B. Dawn: I do understand what you are saying. Still, I think it is better to get a dog as a re-home than bought from a breeder. Just because it isn't in a shelter, doesn't mean it doesn't need a good home. In a lot of cases the owner chooses to re-home it over putting it in a shelter to increase its chances of adoption. Not all, but I think a lot of them are just trying to find a good home for their dog. Rescues and breed specific rescues can (usually) do a much better job at finding the dog a suitable home than the owner, but not all people know there are rescues that don't put dogs to sleep.


I agree it is better than getting from a backyard breeder and encouraging the overpopulation of unwanted pets and that some may think they can find a better home for their pet instead of dropping off at a shelter where they may face euthanasia...however, I find the ones that charge a high re-homing fee instead of wanting to just find the best home for them are really just interested in selling the dog and making a profit. They cant make money if they drop of at the shelter, infact some shelters charge a drop off fee to owners unless you say it is a stray. And most wont bother with the process of a rescue finding it a home, because again they just want to sell their dog and keep the money. Honestly, is it not best then to educate if people do not know what resources exists and are available out there? Even if just one person "gets it", it is worth the breath


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

For anyone who's interested, I have a small starter home available for a $130,000 rehoming fee.

I only want to make sure it goes to a loving family.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

RonE said:


> For anyone who's interested, I have a small starter home available for a $130,000 rehoming fee.
> 
> I only want to make sure it goes to a loving family.


ROFL, great morning read!!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Did that person imply that the dog costs more than a puppy because it's not a pesky puppy?


Puppies always cost more than a full grown dog...

A rehoming fee should depend on if it's up to date on shots, microchipped, and what it comes with.


If they are going to give you a dog that you have to turn around and pay to get it up to date,fixed, pay to microchip it, and buy it a new food dish, collar, and kennel... it should only cost 50 bucks, 'cause you're gonna have to go out and spend the other 150 dollars on stuff they should have taken care of already. And that's the arguement you can make to lower the price.


----------



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

hulkamaniac said:


> Yes, but you're paying that for a dog who is current on their shots and fixed as well. This dog is none of those. For all I know, the dog (who they mentioned spends time outside) could be HW positive which would cause issues obviously.


That was my point.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got no response from the lady after asking for details on the breeder. I don't expect to hear from her again. Plus, her add is no longer on CL. Oh well.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Hulk, Given your stated approach to life, I would suggest you invest the money in a pure bred cavalier from a reputable breeder who tests for all the health problems Cavs have. It would be a well-laid investment in terms of guaranteeing you don't have to sink a huge amount of money into vet bills.

You keep trying to find the perfect cheap pet but, perfect pets are never cheap. You always end up paying one way or another


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I paid a $175 rehoming fee for Hope my GSD the rescue that had her the better part of a year, and she immediately cost me about $800 in vet bills in her first 90 days with me to get her healthy, and even more to keep her healthy.

I likely would have to have paid a rehoming fee for Kaya as well, with the $700 cost of HW treatment afterward, but I rescued her from a rescue that went bankrupt.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

MegaMuttMom said:


> You keep trying to find the perfect cheap pet but, perfect pets are never cheap. You always end up paying one way or another


Not true. Zero cost me $135 at the shelter. Since then he's cost me nothing more than the routine shots and vet exams. He's very well behaved and easy to get along with.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

B. Dawn said:


> Honestly I have a problem with "re-homing" fees in general. It is one thing to donate an adoption fee to a reputable rescue or shelter...atleast you know the money is going back into helping another animal in need. But in people charging a fee to give away their supposive beloved pet, I cant truly understand how anyone can put a price on a family member, let alone profit from giving them up...that money doesnt go to help their pet, it goes in their pocket! I understand some say people should charge a respectable low fee, because otherwise just anyone can get their dog for "free" and do anything with it, use for testing, etc or worse. But if you honestly have fallen on such hard times you have to find your pet a new home, why wouldnt you want to have a professional, legit non profit rescue help you in finding your pet a new home?? A reputable rescue has the resources,experience, and knowledge to do a complete check of the potential adopter, a home check and will have them sign a contract so if they in the future cant keep the pet and have to give up them up, they will be safely be returned to the rescue and not dropped off at a shelter or worse dumped somewhere. With all this said...please consider adopting a dog...if a King Cavalier is the breed you desire, I assure you there is a rescue for them, there is one for all breeds...and they have pure breeds in the shelters in danger of death if they arent adopted. Consider adoption before purchasing a pet, even if it is a re-homing situation...wouldnt you rather know you are helping an animal in need and donating for another animal to be helped? If not then buy your next pet off CL and put money in the pocket of its owner who doesnt deserve payment in giving up on their family. Sorry, but work a weekend in a shelter, volunteer a day in a rescue and you will understand my frustration


Some people use a rehoming fee to weed out broke people, hoarders and other who look for free dogs for other purposes than pets.

I originally intended to just foster Kaya until I could get her healthy and find her a home. I could never get back the $700 in heartworm treatment or the other $200 in vet bills she cost me.

If I were to rehome her to someone I know I wouldn't ask for a fee, if I was to advertise her on CL I definitely would, probably around $200 just to screen the people who call down to those who at least serious enough to be willing to put some money out for their dog.

I would most likely hook up with a local rescue though.

She has turned out to be such an awesome little dog, well little for a GSD at 50lbs anyway, and is polite, sweet, attentive, loyal and the most eager to please dog I have ever known with insecurity being her only issue. Someone would have to really want her and be wanting to train her well with no punishment whatsoever to pry her away from me now.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Hulk, Given your stated approach to life, I would suggest you invest the money in a pure bred cavalier from a reputable breeder who tests for all the health problems Cavs have. It would be a well-laid investment in terms of guaranteeing you don't have to sink a huge amount of money into vet bills.
> 
> You keep trying to find the perfect cheap pet but, perfect pets are never cheap. You always end up paying one way or another


If you do decide to do this, do not enter the idea of getting a pup of this breed lightly. Don't expect to pay less than $2000, even in Southern USA, for a pet quality Cavalier pup that is bred with health testing behind it.

Also, keep in mind, researchers tell us that 95% of the *top* studs used have incredibly close relatives with SM. I know of Cavalier breeders using MRI scanned "A" grade dogs that have half siblings (yes that is plural) with SM. Worse yet I know of breeders using the same WITHOUT MRI scans, not wanting to know and citing great heart lines that they don't want to lose. It has got to be tough to be a Cavalier breeder right now.

The AKC Cavalier health survey from 2004/2005 shows Cavalier owners suspected 8.5% of their Cavalier showed some signs of SM. 3.9% were confirmed to have it. SM can range in symptoms from mild to so painful that a dog must be put down. I've seen the latter, and it is heart wrenching.

http://ackcsccharitabletrust.org/CKCSFinalReport.pdf

50% of Cavalier have a heart murmur by 5, 60% by 6, . . . 90% by 9 . . . 99% by 10. I believe those breeding well have made some headway with this in their lines, but there are no stats to back this up. If you go to a lesser quality breeder, your odds are as above, or worse.

Please have a look at this site: http://www.cavalierhealth.org/

There are only a very small number of Cavalier breeders in North America MRI scanning their stock, heart checking through a cardiologist and doing all they should. (These include some that are proving their dogs in agility, but not in the show ring). If you are going to purchase a Cavalier pup, please make sure you go their way.

This is a list that shows some of the breeders that scan - it is a UK list so it will only show some.

http://www.thecavalierclub.co.uk/health/mri/pick_view_mri.php?id=8

This is the CKCSC USA health registry.

http://www.ckcsc.org/ckcsc/healthreg.nsf/obn?openform

OFA is also always a good place to check once you know the breeder's affix, to see if they register their heart/knee/eye/hip checks there. http://www.offa.org/search.html

SOB


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

My local kill shleter is $85 for a dog/puppy, cat/kitten. That includes shots, rabies (as long as they're 4 months old), spay/neuter, and town registration for dogs. That is a pretty good deal if you ask me. I would never rehome an animal without an adoption fee. If someone is not willing to fork over the money for a vetted, healthy, altered dog, then they really don't want to pay for a dog. I don't do it for the money, because the animals Itake in an adopt out cost me wayyyy more than the nominal fee I charge. I just want some type of reassurance that the people who are adopting them are not afraid to pay money for their animals and their needs.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

We've got several local shelters in the area-- the city one, the KY Humane Society, and a few private ones plus breed rescues. General range on a puppy is $150-250 and an adult (speutered/shots etc) is $100-200. The breed rescues like the Great Dane one run about $300-350.

Chester cost me $1.25 (One dollar, 25 cents), a bag of food and a city license fee of $7. Worth every penny  

Kidding of course, I'd gladly have paid more BUT.... I will admit I kept an eye out for the occasional weekends (2-3/year) where all adult dogs and cats are $1.25 plus a bag of food/price of food donation. I saw a dog I liked on petfinder but went in with an open mind to see all the large dogs, the petfinder dog was Chester. 

I'd pay a "re-home" fee for a vaccinated (with records), vet checked, speutered dog of no more than about $75. Purebred or mutt, same price. And I'd expect at least a collar and leash to come with the dog. Basically all I would be willing to pay is enough to make sure the person re-homing the dog is not going to be hurt financially in making the transaction (since so many are given up due to "finances") but I would not be paying them for the money they should have been putting into the dog's care until them nor any profit.


----------



## elah42 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking at it from the shelter's point of view, I think it makes sense to charge more for purebred dogs and puppies, simply because people are willing to pay more for them. A shelter has to keep themselves in dog chow somehow.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

elah42 said:


> Looking at it from the shelter's point of view, I think it makes sense to charge more for purebred dogs and puppies, simply because people are willing to pay more for them. A shelter has to keep themselves in dog chow somehow.


I fail to see your logic...a dog is a dog, if it's in a shelter. Because one dog is a "pure breed" it's worth more than a mutt? NOT!  My mutts are worth just as much as a Pap or a Cav if it's homeless (so to speak).


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> I fail to see your logic...a dog is a dog, if it's in a shelter. Because one dog is a "pure breed" it's worth more than a mutt? NOT! My mutts are worth just as much as a Pap or a Cav if it's homeless (so to speak).


The logic is that the shelter needs to bring in X amount of dollars per dog on an average to keep running; lets say $300. The shelter knows that some dogs are not going to get adopted at the $300 price, maybe they are older, maybe they are going to need some training or medical treatment that will cost more money that other dogs are expected to, or maybe they are just a "dime a dozen" in shelters like labs and pits are around here. So those dogs are going to be $200 which is still enough to ensure a home that wants them but lower to entice people into considering a dog they might not consider at first go around. But now there is $100 to be made up on everyone of them.... so the most desirable dogs, the ones with the line out the door the second they land on petfinder are $400. Purebreds and puppies are the money makers. So a tiered pricing structure actually makes sure that ALL the dogs have an opportunity to get adopted out eventually.

Oh, and if this was not what you meant by the "fail to see the logic" than oh well, maybe someone else needed it explained.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

A shelter is different than a rescue, at least in my mind. A shelter that is run by the city or county, should not be making the distinction between mutts and "pures". A rescue, yes...that is totally different. That was why I "failed to see the logic" in Elah's post.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I paid more for my Mutt than I did my purebred


----------



## elah42 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, nothing to do with the "worth" of a dog and everything to do with a business model of keeping income coming in to the shelter.


----------



## elah42 (Feb 12, 2010)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> A shelter is different than a rescue, at least in my mind. A shelter that is run by the city or county, should not be making the distinction between mutts and "pures". A rescue, yes...that is totally different. That was why I "failed to see the logic" in Elah's post.


Ah, I am using the terms somewhat interchangeably. I suspect even a city or county run shelter needs to find ways to increase income to provide for the animals, though. I doubt there's ever enough money to do everything that needs to be done or should be done. I don't blame them for trying to find ways to meet that need.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted by alphadoginthehouse
> A shelter is different than a rescue, at least in my mind. A shelter that is run by the city or county, should not be making the distinction between mutts and "pures". A rescue, yes...that is totally different. That was why I "failed to see the logic" in Elah's post.


A shelter is a business and a dog is "worth" what people are willing to pay. City run makes no difference in its need to pay its bills, many cities have dropping tax revenues in this economy and can't suppliment operating expenses as much as might be needed.

It is like you can say your house is worth $200,000 because that's what you emotionally value it at (location near your work or family, some special features that you want etc) but if the market shows that people are buying similar ("comparables") houses at $100,000 than that is what your house is worth.


----------



## AccidentalChef (Jan 7, 2010)

The shelter I visited earlier this week actually had a sign on one of the kennels explaining the dog's fee. I don't remember it word for word, but it basically said that this dog is in high demand, and its higher adoption fee will leave a financial legacy to other dogs at the shelter who need extra care. I'm guessing people are much less likely to complain about the price if they know up front that the extra cost is going to help other dogs.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

AccidentalChef said:


> The shelter I visited earlier this week actually had a sign on one of the kennels explaining the dog's fee. I don't remember it word for word, but it basically said that this dog is in high demand, and its higher adoption fee will leave a financial legacy to other dogs at the shelter who need extra care. I'm guessing people are much less likely to complain about the price if they know up front that the extra cost is going to help other dogs.


I agree that this happens all the time and I know that for me, I can justify that type of pricing. Everyone wants the cute puppy or purebred dog and there are all kinds of slightly less desirable dogs that need help too. Sometimes those slightly less desirable dogs just need a little extra time and they can still be adopted but might be even less attractive to people if their cost is too high.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I still feel it is wrong to charge more for a pure if it's from a shelter (i.e., pound, SPCA, etc). Rescues, no. If I want a pure, I will go to the dog specific rescue. A shelter should have a fee by size, not (pure) breed. Just my opinion.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> I still feel it is wrong to charge more for a pure if it's from a shelter (i.e., pound, SPCA, etc). Rescues, no. If I want a pure, I will go to the dog specific rescue. A shelter should have a fee by size, not (pure) breed. Just my opinion.


How is fee by size any different than fee by breed? It is still charging a different fee based on the desirability of the dog. This isn't like some sort of racism of dogs, anymore than different fees for puppies and adults is age discrimination of dogs.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I dont think its about money when you love the dog and feel the bond. 

Faith (beagle/shep mix) was $15 and she is worth it. 
Hope (black lab) was free and i think after seeing where she was living i would of paid ANY price to get her out of there and QUICK!


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Hulk, if you're still interested in a Cav, here's one that I stumbled across on Petfinder that seems to fit your bill. His fee is $95 (fixed, all shots up to date, healthy) and he is in the Wichita area (where I assume you are since the humane society link you posted in another thread was from there).

Here's Bosco:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15801730?recno=0

Here's a more comprehensive link on him:

http://www.ksk9resq.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=2203801

Good luck!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I still feel it is wrong to charge more for a pure if it's from a shelter (i.e., pound, SPCA, etc). Rescues, no. If I want a pure, I will go to the dog specific rescue. A shelter should have a fee by size, not (pure) breed. Just my opinion.


Right and wrong's got nothing to do with it; it's about what price the market will bear. 

Think of it in reverse - you start by charging a $100 re-homing fee regardless of breed. You find that the purebred dogs go faster than the mutts. So, you decide to discount the mutts to $50 to increase the chances of being adopted. Are you obligated to now lower the price on a purebred, too? Or should you keep the same price, but adopt out only purebreds because they go faster?

You're treating prices as a measure of intrinsic value rather than a function of demand.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> Hulk, if you're still interested in a Cav, here's one that I stumbled across on Petfinder that seems to fit your bill. His fee is $95 (fixed, all shots up to date, healthy) and he is in the Wichita area (where I assume you are since the humane society link you posted in another thread was from there).
> 
> Here's Bosco:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I called about him and it turns out he has a luxating patella on one of his legs. He can walk, but can't really run because it's painful for him. They didn't want him around young kids because he tries to run and play with them and ends up hurting himself. I'm afraid he would have the same problem with Zero who is a very energetic guy when he's playing. He does look like a very cool dog though.


----------

